# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  May 2015 Entry - Map of Nimh

## arsheesh

Decided I needed some more practice with the tablet.  My entry this month is a map from the perspective of Mrs. Brisby, the courageous field mouse protagonist of the Secret of Nimh (a childhood favorite that still holds wonder for me).  The subject of the map is the farm in which the action of this story takes place.  Here is some really ugly concept art.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Corilliant

Yes! A wonderful choice...I too, love that book  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

Well I'm glad someone got started here. I don't think I'll have time this month myself.

Looks cool so far.

----------


## tilt

hmmm its already better than what I can draw..  good luck Arsheesh - love your choice  :Smile:

----------


## Sarithus

If that's a mouse on the hill I like that you literally did a map from the 'perspective of a creature'  :Razz:

----------


## - Max -

Cool, it's been too long since we haven't seen a hand-drawn map of yours!

----------


## Ilanthar

A very cool idea and an excellent start!

----------


## arsheesh

Thanks everyone!  Wow, didn't expect to get that much of a response from what I initially posted.  Here's an update with about 75% of the line-work completed (I will likely be re-drawing the foreground elements since the lines appear a bit to thick).




> Well I'm glad someone got started here. I don't think I'll have time this month myself.
> 
> Looks cool so far.


Totally understand.  I sure hope I'm not the only one entering this month, because that would be all kinds of awkward.




> hmmm its already better than what I can draw..  good luck Arsheesh - love your choice


Thanks  :Smile: 




> If that's a mouse on the hill I like that you literally did a map from the 'perspective of a creature'


Yup, you got the general idea  :Wink: 




> Yes! A wonderful choice...I too, love that book


It's been on my reading list for years now. 




> Cool, it's been too long since we haven't seen a hand-drawn map of yours!


It isn't for lack of desire, I'd certainly like to be doing more.  But life is full and most of the maps I do these days are commissions for people looking for the Eriond style.




> A very cool idea and an excellent start!


Thanks  :Smile: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## J.Edward

That's looking awesome so far Arsheesh.  :Very Happy:  This is going to be spectacular once complete.

----------


## Meriba

This will be awesome, thanks for sharing the process arsheesh  :Smile:

----------


## Abu Lafia

Lovely idea, and a great realization so far! Looking forward how this develops. PS: The mouse's eyes have something "evil" about them, i like it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## arsheesh

Thanks guys.  Here's an update.  Completed the line work and labels.  Now it's on to coloring.

### Winner ###

----------


## J.Edward

Just keeps getting better.  :Smile:

----------


## Sarithus

Brilliant and I especially like the mouse. My only negative comment is that because the mouse is on the hill the things below seem just as big as if it was a human up there. Strictly it doesn't seem like it's from the perspective of a mouse, where I'd have imagined everything would be much larger compared to the small mouse. I could be wrong though as I don't know how large the mice are. In a way it seems they could be human sized if that tree is a normal size.  :Smile:

----------


## arsheesh

> My only negative comment is that because the mouse is on the hill the things below seem just as big as if it was a human up there. Strictly it doesn't seem like it's from the perspective of a mouse, where I'd have imagined everything would be much larger compared to the small mouse. I could be wrong though as I don't know how large the mice are. In a way it seems they could be human sized if that tree is a normal size.


Yeah you're right about that.  I wanted the mouse to appear large in the foreground and I had intended the hill to be sufficiently tall so as to make it look like the mouse was looking down on everything.  But the tree is too small for this to make much sense.  But then I wanted that tree there and at that size, so in the end I just said to heck with it, no need to be a slave to realism  :Smile: 

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## - Max -

Excelllent work so far Arsheesh!

----------


## Corilliant

So cuuuuute :3
*gushes*

It just gets better and better!

----------


## Meriba

Awesome! I'm shocked.  :Wink: 

I'm not sure at all, but I see two possible inconsistencies:
1) The horizon line not appear past the big tree (left side of the map).
2) The tree next to the house looks too much from its side view to me.

----------


## arsheesh

Thanks everyone  :Smile: .  Meriba, you are right about the horizon line, I did draw it in there but it must have been on a different layer that I hid when I turned this into a .jpg.  Thanks for pointing this out, it will appear in the final image.  Also, I agree, the tree by the house did appear that way to me as well.  I am hoping to remedy this with light and shadow when I paint this (my father-in law is spending the weekend with us so this project has been put on hold till next week).

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## arsheesh

Hi all, we've got some unexpected visitors this week and I'm not sure I'll be able to paint this before the end of the month.  If not I'll have to submit it as is and wait to paint it at a latter point.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## J.Edward

So long as we get to see it finished eventually.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

> Hi all, we've got some unexpected visitors this week and I'm not sure I'll be able to paint this before the end of the month.  If not I'll have to submit it as is and wait to paint it at a latter point.
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Not to worry, a lot of people love B&W art just the way it is.

----------


## Jaxilon

Yep, this is slick just like it is. I feel a bit of a lump just because I didn't sit down and put a piece together myself so sorry about that. All I have is my mini-sketch for the idea and not much chance of being able to get it done so I'm just sort of sitting out not helping a bit.  :Smile: 

Great job.

----------

